# Der Weltmeister ist entthront!



## xbxmxnn (9. April 2012)

Zum Genießen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLqM0yt3AZ4&sns=fb

:q :q :q


----------



## Fietzer (9. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

wurde auch mal zeit


----------



## mirko. (10. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

    #6


----------



## kerasounta (10. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

geiles Video ! der Danny is schon ne Marke :q


----------



## degl (10. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

Geht doch...............:q:q

gruß degl


----------



## Klaus S. (10. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

Ist das prime master 01 mit der Stationärrolle?
Achne... die Rute ist ja heil geblieben.


----------



## j.Breithardt (10. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> *Ist das prime master 01 mit der Stationärrolle?*
> Achne... die Rute ist ja heil geblieben.


 


Glaube ich nicht.:m
Die lächerliche Weite schafft er auch ohne Rolle.


----------



## xbxmxnn (10. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

Kinder, erfreut Euch an dem Filmchen, aber seid lieb zueinander!


----------



## kerasounta (10. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

jo, Recht hat der Dirk...

Respekt vor jemanden der ne mit ner 3teiligen und Stationär in der Lage ist...die 200 meter anzukratzen oder zu durchbrechen..

man muss auch mal neidlos anerkennen das der Tom ein 2 meter Schrank ist mit ner Menge Power im Arm..

ich glaube Ihm das....eigentlich müsste er für die Topruten Tester werden..um sicher zu gehen das Sie wirklich das Aushalten was versprohen wird...
ich werd ihm auch mal eine von mir geben....wenn es soweit ist das ich anne Küste komm

Gruss


----------



## schl.wetterangler (10. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

 nettes Filmchen


----------



## Wiederanfänger (10. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

Toller Film,

der Kerl hat da ja Gott sei Dank ein weites Feld für seine Würfe.

Ich muss aber noch mal ein Wort zu 2m Werfern machen.

Ich bin auch so groß und schaffe es leider nicht im Kopf den Schalter so umzulegen, dass die Rute in Gefahr ist.

Würde mich aber mal interessieren, ob ich dann weiter werfen würde.

Aber ich nehme wohl lieber den Tipp mit der Technik.

Danke noch mal für den Link zum Film.

Echt beeindruckend dieser Kerl.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## prime caster 01 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

jor aki das machen wir ma  das is schn witzig gemacht 



gruss tom


----------



## prime caster 01 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

also Wiederanfängerdas must du eifach ausschalten das die wichstigste und wes bricht dann hat die rute den namen brandungrute nicht verdient


gruss tom


----------



## hecq (10. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

Hammer Weite die der Bursche erreicht. Nicht schlecht! #6


----------



## Wiederanfänger (10. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

Tom,

das mit dem Ausschalten musst du mir beibringen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## prime caster 01 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

himm ich weiß ganicht wie ich das mache aber du must dir vorstelen das du die rute durchbrechen wilst


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*



prime caster 01 schrieb:


> himm ich weiß ganicht wie ich das mache aber du must dir vorstelen das du die rute durchbrechen wilst


 
Nein, so würde ich das nicht sehen, mann muss sich nicht vorstellen eine Rute durchbrechen zu wollen, sondern vorstellen, so weit wie nur irgend möglich werfen zu wollen.

Für mich gehört zu der Sache immer eine Menge Ehrgeiz, halbe Sachen sind mir einfach nicht genug. Ich sage mir immer, da muss noch mehr gehen......

Deswegen fische ich auch so gerne mit der gefärbten Keulenschnur, ich versuche da zumindest mit einer Rute über den gesamten Angelabend die gleiche "volle" Entfernung zu halten, mit der anderen kann man dann gerne etwas rumtesten und den Fisch suchen.

Ich selbst habe die 200m ja noch nie erreicht......(offizell gemessene Entfernung bei einer Landesmeisterschaft und 4 Bft. von vorne waren 168m, nach den Richtlinien des VDSF, also stur gerader Überkopfwurf, ohne Ablegen und mit Stationärrolle und 0,30mm Monofil) Mich würde aber einmal ganz im Ernst interessieren, ob man bei Würfen von weit über 200m überhaupt noch Würmer heil ins Wasser bekommt, oder mit diesen Spezialruten überhaupt ans Angeln denken kann, oder ist das nur etwas für die Wiese?


----------



## xbxmxnn (11. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

Ich persönlich bin überzeugt, dass niemand, überhaupt niemand, mit Vorfach, Ködern und vielleicht noch Wind von vorne 200 Meter schafft - unser Jan Hinz wirft regelmäßig jenseits der 240 Meter und bisweilen 250 Meter auf der Wiese, und er fischt deutlich unter 170 Meter, aber ganz deutlich, sagt er auch selbst.
Wenn Du aber auf extreme Weiten Köder ins Wasser bringen möchtest, ja, dann sind die Ruten, mit denen auf der Wiesegeworfen wird, deutlich im Vorteil - weil sie auch richtige Ablege- und Pendelwürfe vertragen, sogar dafür gebaut wurden - und mit einem progressiven Wurf, bei dem sich die Rute also allmählich auflädt und nicht so ruckartig beschleunigt wird wie beim Quasi-Überkopfwurf, wie er hier üblich ist, ist der ganze Wurf deutlich weicher und köderschonender, aber mit etwas Übung mindestens genauso weit. Das ist auch der ursprüngliche und für die meisten von uns immer noch zählende Hintergrund hinter der Sportart - weiter weicher werfen und tatsächlich den Köder dahin bekommen, wo er hinsoll, nämlich weit raus, intakt am Haken!


----------



## prime caster 01 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

also wie wir mit dirk auf der wiese den test gemacht haben wie weit man wirklich mit vorfach wirft konte ich mein gummis stat würmer wech schmeisen


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*



Abumann schrieb:


> Das ist auch der ursprüngliche und für die meisten von uns immer noch zählende Hintergrund hinter der Sportart - weiter weicher werfen und tatsächlich den Köder dahin bekommen, wo er hinsoll, nämlich weit raus, intakt am Haken!


 
Hört sich gut an, wenn das dann auch klappt....

Ich glaube, ich muss euch doch mal besuchen kommen.....


----------



## Klaus S. (12. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*



Abumann schrieb:


> Kinder, erfreut Euch an dem Filmchen, aber seid lieb zueinander!



War doch nicht böse gemeint 
Vielleicht hätte ich noch paar Smilies einfügen sollen #h


----------



## N00blikE05 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

Wusste gar nicht, dass es hier auch ein paar Castingsportler gibt. Wer mich kennt schöne Grüße

Valentin M.


----------



## White Carp (13. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

nicht schlecht


----------



## Daniel-93 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Der Weltmeister ist entthront!*

Geil gemacht das Video.:q


----------

